
Live ships map - jan-hocevar
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/
======
b_emery
I'm actually serving data to marinetraffic.com from a receiver near Point
Conception, California. The AIS broadcasts in the VHF band so it's basically
line of site, plus a bit more because of various scattering effects. We have a
receiver on Santa Cruz Island at about 750 ft elevation that gets AIS signals
from ships off Mexico (when the conditions are right) - way beyond the quoted
range.

The amount of shipping along even our small section of coast boggles the mind.
There's a seasonal signal to it also. See [1] for example.

[1] [http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2011/10/la-port-traffic-
in...](http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2011/10/la-port-traffic-in-september-
exports.html)

~~~
toomuchtodo
This makes me want to buy a bunch of AIS receivers and take a week or two off
to travel to far flung locations to setup remote receiving locations.

Nerd level: Extreme

Bonus points that you cite Calculated Risk blog.

~~~
b_emery
_This makes me want to buy a bunch of AIS receivers and take a week or two off
to travel to far flung locations to setup remote receiving locations._

We've been putting them at our HF radar sites to log ship data, so that we can
use the ship data in a hack to get the radars to self calibrate. The radars
measure ocean currents and are in some pretty 'far flung locations'. Yes it's
fun!

~~~
hef19898
Besides the fun this is, setting up the recievers I mean, great hack with the
self-calibrating radars, elegant and effetive, respect! Maybe one should
integrate ship data to freight tracking services, so you can actually locate
your container, well more the vessel!

~~~
b_emery
Thanks! I believe that there are some companies that do just that (the
container tracking bit that is).

------
blantonl
For those that are not aware, this is crowd sourced aggregation of data
received by AIS (Automatic Identification System) VHF receivers which are
hosted by volunteers who put up a receiver, antenna, and send the data
received from the ships to this site.

------
apaprocki
At Bloomberg, we provide the same live vessel position via the BMAP function
on the terminal mainly so that oil / natural gas traders can monitor and
speculate commodities flows based on ship traffic and reported contents of
ships. Someone posted a screenshot on this Quora question:

[http://www.quora.com/Investing/What-are-the-coolest-
function...](http://www.quora.com/Investing/What-are-the-coolest-functions-on-
Bloomberg)

It is definitely fun to play around with. Similar tools are provided to
slice/dice the data to look at all the vessels which match particular
criteria.

Similarly, all the data for positions of critical infrastructure (refineries,
oil pipelines, power plants, etc) are provided as well as live storm tracking
information so traders can determine if natural disasters will affect
particular sectors or companies.

------
ggchappell
Very nice, but I had to wonder why, of the thousands of ships whose positions
are recorded, only 2 appear to be any significant distance from land. The
answer is in the FAQ [1]:

> The MarineTraffic system does not cover all the seas of the world, but only
> specific coastal areas where a land-based AIS receiver is installed.

[1] <http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/faq.aspx?level1=160#16>

~~~
bcl
The AIS transmissions are VHF (162MHz) so they are fairly short range,
although with high gain antennas you can extend it a bit (with a corner
reflector I once had intermittent data from a ship 600nm away).

------
feverishaaron
There are a lot of tankers sitting off the coasts. I wonder if they are
holding oil that was delivered to speculators, awaiting sale?

~~~
twelvechairs
Often tankers sit out and wait for the oil price to change marginally (yes,
really - its that silly). Other than that, could be many reasons including
bunkering (via smaller ships), full port, repairs/servicing, etc.

~~~
philwelch
It's not that silly when you work it out. You have a ship holding 2-3 million
barrels of oil and a 20-40 crew. It looks like the market price of light sweet
crude varies by as much as $1 per barrel per day. Which means a difference of
_2-3 million dollars_ if you come to port today instead of yesterday.

~~~
twelvechairs
Not silly in that sense. Silly in the pragmatic sense that expensive ships
spend considerable amounts of time doing nothing...

------
leeskye
I have some friends who do this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTE9Gr0ZmOc>

I bet they would love this app.

------
ruethewhirled
This is very cool. Great tool for Somalian pirates too?

edit. Ahh never mind they don't seem to have any data on the east coast of
Africa

~~~
blantonl
They don't have any data for the east coast of Africa because there probably
aren't any receivers setup to receive AIS signals in that area.

~~~
ruethewhirled
Yeah after reading the FAQ I came to the same conclusion. But also realized
that pirates wouldn't actually need this site and could just get their own AIS
receiver's

------
bcl
If you want to parse the AIS serial data you can use my AISparser project -
<https://github.com/bcl/aisparser>

------
garazy
This site is really cool. Everyone interested in this sort of tracking should
checkout PlanePlotter from COAA <http://www.coaa.co.uk/planeplotter.htm>. It
does a similar sort of thing but for planes which have ADS-B transmitters and
a team of volunteers sharing data. It costs 25 euros to access the shared data
but well worth the money (I'm not affiliated just a happy customer).

------
mcrider
Wow, really cool. My apartment overlooks Vancouver harbour and I can see every
ship thats on the map.

------
noinput
Am I the only one who searched for the Steve Irwin?

------
smackfu
It really needs a shaded overlay or similar that shows the coverage regions.
If you don't know that a patch of sea isn't being monitored, it's not exactly
reliable data.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I live near the "oil capital of Europe" (I hate that name too), so there's
quite a lot of ships floating around nearby. Very cool.

~~~
speleding
Do you mean Rotterdam? As far as I can tell it has the highest density of
ships in the world.

~~~
stunr69
I guess Aberdeen is the "oil capital of the world"

------
arebop
I've been using <http://www.boatingsf.com/ais_map.php> and I like this better
because (1) it's not flash and (2) your dataset is slightly more detailed.

I do miss boatingsf's animations, because it gives me a better idea about the
path and trajectory of a ship than just a current position and heading.

~~~
camiller
In the popup for a particular boat click "Show Vessel's Track" which appears
to show a set of previous position reports with a line drawn between them.

------
mildavw
I built an app that combines freely available AIS data with other relevant
inventory data and sell subscriptions to some local oil-spill recovery
companies: <http://demo.dedicatedmaps.com/>

~~~
davidvaughan
I'm building something that might be of interest to you. Would it be
convenient to contact you? If so, how?

~~~
mildavw
dave@mailbolt.com

------
davedx
I use this to track the ships my sister works on. Awesome resource :)

------
artursapek
Wow. Notice the complete lack of anything around North Korea.

~~~
nowarninglabel
Lack of data, due to lack of AIS receivers, _not_ lack of shipping activity.

------
xelfer
This is great, I live near one of the biggest ports in Australia. Great to be
able to identify the ships I can see from my house.

------
chrissnell
Neat, but <http://aprs.fi> has had this for years. Live cars map, too. :)

------
gacba
Cool! FlightAware for boat traffic.

------
genkaos
Somehow related:

<http://www.localizatodo.com/mapa/>

------
alexbell
They also have a great iPhone app.

------
nalidixic
Extremely cool!

------
stunr69
I have aggregated some of the other similar sources for vessel tracking:-

<http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shiplocations.phtml>
<http://www.mariweb.gr/ecs> <http://www.vesseltracker.com/app>
<http://vesseltrax.com/> <http://www.shippingexplorer.net/en>
<http://www.fleetmon.com/> <http://www.shiptracking.eu/ais/>
<http://www.worldvtsguide.org/index.html>

Similarly live air traffic from around the world is aggregated and it uses
ADS-B technique to receive flight information from aircraft:-

<http://www.radarvirtuel.com/> <http://www.flightradar24.com/>
<http://www.flightstats.com/go/Home/home.do> <http://casperflights.com/>
<http://radar.piopawlu.net/>

------
entropie
And now i want some crewmen wi' long beards an' a frigate... ARRRRL

